# odd behavior after water change



## el mucho grande (Mar 27, 2010)

Hello, yesterday I did a 40% water change on my 55 gallon tank and ever since some of my fish have been acting odd. I have a total of 7 fish (1 parrot, 1 yellow lab, 1 cobalt blue, 1 hybrid cichlid (not sure what he is), 1 gorammi (sp) 1 pleco and 1 that I call a strippy little bugger because I forgot what he is)in my tank. Since the water change the parrot will mostly hang out at the top of the water or at times he will lay on the bottom and will not eat, normally he is very active and a pig when i feed. The yellow lab most of the time stays right in front of the filter with his face in the over flow from the filter when he swims it is slow and twitchy or he will spin circles breaking the surface of the water and also not eating. The hybrid cichlid will remain motionless behind a plant when he does swim it is very slow and unstable he also is not eating, color is good on all three fish. All of the other fish are doing fine.

Water perameters
GH- 180
KH- 240
PH 8.5
NO2- 1
NO3- 40

All plants in the tank are either silk or plastic.
Hopfully you can understand my description and offer some advice.
Thank you for your time and help.

Brian


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

What kind of dechlorinator did you use? 
If your dechlorinator is not clearing everything out, the fish could be reacting to whatever is leftover.


----------



## el mucho grande (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. I have well water so no chlorine.

I forgot to mention my tank temp is 76-78 degrees.


----------



## el mucho grande (Mar 27, 2010)

Thank you for your reply. I have well water so no chlorine.

I forgot to mention my tank temp is 76-78 degrees.

Sorry double post


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

How long has your tank been cycled? Also, your N02 should be "0"


----------



## el mucho grande (Mar 27, 2010)

Tank has been set up for a month, I used water from my in-laws tank to start mine their tank has been set up for 2 or 3 years.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

That is probably your problem then 
Water alone from an existing tank is insufficient to start a new tank.
The best bet now would be to get some of your in-laws used filter material and stick it in your filter.
You are gonna want to be doing regular water changes (every day if possible).
You also want to get a test for ammonia as that is missing from your parameter list and is very important!
http://www.aquahobby.com/articles/e_syndrome.php
Let us know if you have any other questions!


----------



## el mucho grande (Mar 27, 2010)

this morning I did a small water change (1 gallon) don't know if this is enough to make a difference and tested all three or my tanks and tap water (well water). My yellow lab seems to be swimming better, all other fish show no change.

water parameters of tank in question
Ammonia- 0
GH- 180
KH- 180
PH- 8.5
NO2- 0.5
NO3- 40

mrs.som mentioned getting some filter material from my in-laws tank to put in my tank, I have another tank that has been set up now for over a year (10 gallon)and has housed a few small cichlids and some gold fish. It now only has one gold fish in it. Would I be ok to use some of the filter material or some rock from this tank to help seed my 55 gollon tank?

water parameters of 10 gallon tank
Ammonia- 0
GH- 120
KH- 180
PH- 7.5
NO2- 0
NO3- 40

Once again thank you for your help


----------

